# earthquake jokes



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2011)

Most of these were on twitter, I found them funny.

As all of DC leaves work at the same time, the United States experiences a brief economic recovery.

I won't stop shaking until Obama makes a speech telling me that everything is ok and that he has a plan

Fox News claims the Washington monument is leaning to the right, MSNBC claims it's leaning to the left. More news at 11.

Obama administration points out they "inherited" fault lines from previous administrations.

Evidently the quake occurred on a little known fault line outside of DC called "Bush's Fault"

That was no earthquake, it was the Fore Fathers collectively rolling in their graves

Breaking from Jay Carney: "We apologize for the disturbance, the president's ego collapsed under the weight of all his BS."

not an earthquake, it was Obama's approval rating hitting bottom.

In related news, Maxine Waters blamed the Tea Party for the quake and told them to go to hell, Obama missed a putt and blamed Bush for the mulligan, and Janet Napolitano just added â€˜acts of godâ€™ to the domestic terrorist threat assessment.

Quake caused by former Obama voters shifting right


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 23, 2011)

Quake caused by former Obama voters shifting right 

>>>>>>Hahahahahahahahha!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Tom (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice ones C.A.


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 24, 2011)

LMAO!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 24, 2011)

David, I can usually count on your jokes making me chuckle, but today just not seeing most of those as funny.


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 24, 2011)

I like the "in related news" part, funny...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 24, 2011)

Seriously funny stuff!!!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 24, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> David, I can usually count on your jokes making me chuckle, but today just not seeing most of those as funny.


I can't bat a 1000


----------

